# Online ordering



## outlaw_cloud (26/8/19)

Hi Everyone,

I'm for good reliable online sources to order vape products from



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju (26/8/19)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm for good reliable online sources to order vape products from
> 
> ...



Ton of good online vendors.

Sirvape is usually my first stop online as they stock most of the new items and their pricing is good.

I also use
Vapecartel 
Vapehyper
Vaporize 
Atomixvape
Lungcandy
Downtownvapery 
Vape Domain

All awesome online vendors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/8/19)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm for good reliable online sources to order vape products from
> 
> ...



Definitely all the vendors who are registered on our forum, but I've bought from tons of others too and I have never had a problem with reliability at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mo_MZ (26/8/19)

This is one industry where customer satisfaction is utmost priority of most if not all vendors listed above and who advertise here.... so you pretty much don't have much to stress about

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StephanKuhn (4/9/19)

I buy a lot from the following vendors, without any problems.
http://www.cloudjuice.co.za/
https://bossvape.co.za/
https://blckvapour.co.za/
https://vaperscorner.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

